# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Some Melbourne Frogs

## richoman

Just a couple of frogs from around Melbourne, Victoria, Australia

Not a good frog hotspot down here, need to go more north in Australia!

Anyway just a few pics of what I've found




Southern Toadlet (Pseudophryne semimarmorata) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Common Froglet (Crinia signifera) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Brown Tree Frog (Litoria ewingi by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Plains Froglet (Crinia parasignifera) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Perons Tree Frog (Litoria peronii) in amplexus by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Common Froglet (Crinia signifera) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Brown Tree Frog (Litoria ewingii) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Eastern Banjo Frog (Limnodynastes dumerilii insularis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Striped Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes peroni) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Bibron's Toadlet (Pseudophryne bibroni) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Lesueur's tree frog (Litoria lesueuri) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Brown Tree Frog (Litoria ewingii) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

IMG_86945 by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Eastern Banjo Frog (Limnodynastes dumerili) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Perons Tree Frog (Litoria peronii) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

Common Froglet (Crinia signifera) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Just a few pics, more on my flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/68921296@N06/
enjoy

----------


## Lynn

Wonderful photos. Thank you for taking the time to share  :Smile:

----------


## Fire Salamander

Nice Pictures.  :Smile:  I appreciate it.

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF Nick!  Those photos are great, thanks for sharing them.That's a lot of frogs for not being a hotspot.  Really like the last photo of _Litoria raniformis;_ the place looks so peaceful  :Smile:  .

----------

